
Dow plunges 666 points – worst day since Brexit - based2
http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/02/investing/stock-market-today-dow
======
rdlecler1
The media gets too hysterical about short term events in the stock market.
They tell a just—so story about why the market reacted the way it did and then
next week everything will be back to normal like nothing happened. Invest in
bitcoin and you’ll realize that a 2.5% move is nothing.

~~~
sandworm101
2.5 on the dow is big. These are real companies selling real things and
employing actual people.

~~~
rdlecler1
Daily stock market moves don’t effect these companies. We could just as easily
way up next week and be right back where we were. This is just variance in the
market and the event will likely be forgotten in a couple of weeks.

~~~
sandworm101
Depends. Many use held stock as collateral on debt. Stock dropping is akin to
a drop in credit rating.

------
ams6110
Still up 22% from 1-Feb-2017. You can't really worry about any daily
volatility, and even larger/longer corrections happen from time to time in an
overall positive trend.

------
RickJWag
Count me among those who think a pause or dip is necessary now and then.

If prices keep going up it's hard to buy, as Warren Buffet once said.

